# So What Make a Dough Bubbly and Airy Inside? Real Bubbly.



## Number 18 (Feb 13, 2013)

I could whip up two different doughs with same ingredients one turns bubbly and the other is dens!

Main recipe I don't know the name but I think its an Indian dough that you fry and not bake:

Main ingredients:
Flour
Water
Yeast

Additional ingredient that people add:
yogurt
sugar
potatoes
eggs

The dough should be liquidy and stick and you should scoop small balls and deep fry them.So I found a great recipe that turns out with absolutely no dough in the inside of these little balls after frying:
2 cups flour
2 tbs yogurt or milk
1 tbs yeast
3 eggs
1/2 tbs sugar
1 tsp oil
1 tsp salt
1 - 1 1/4 cup water

Mix together let rise for an hour, scoop and deep fryIt turned out great and airy but the problem was the dough was watery when I tried to thicken it with extra flour it didn't turn out airy from the inside

FYI
when I see airy from the inside I mean absolutely no dough in the inside when you open it.


----------



## Painless Cooking (Feb 13, 2013)

You must realize when you add other ingredients to a recipe, sometimes they will interest with your leavening.


----------



## FrankZ (Feb 13, 2013)

One factor is hydration, the percentage of water to flour.  Higher hydration means more open holes in the crumb.  You like your flour and water in cups.  Use a scale or get really good at putting the flour in a measuring cup.  1C flour isn't usually 1C but 120g of flour is always 120g (and 1C).


----------



## GLC (Feb 13, 2013)

It's hard to be sure, but I'll take a shot. 

I think it's possible that you're taking the term "liquid" too literally. There are many versions of fried dough around the world (including Krispy Kream donuts) that are crisp outside and airy inside. I wouldn't call any of the doughs "liquid."  They are soft and sticky, softer and stickier than bread dough, but not liquid. If your dough is truly runny, I would reduce the water amount until it was just a very soft, sticky dough, and see if that didn't fix things. You should still be able to cut the dough. You might be so close to some critical amount of water that the day's humidity and variations in water content of yogurt put you over the line.


----------

